# Looking for .44 under  $ 500.00 ?



## mlandrum (Nov 12, 2009)

Looked at G-2 Contender,and a .44 today  at Shooters in Brunswick,everything  $600.00 or above, is this reasonable??


----------



## Forkhorn (Nov 12, 2009)

Watch the swap and sell forum, sometimes good deals can be found there, unless you want "Brand New". Also try posting in the Wanted To Buy section, I made a reasonable trade to get my Contender last month.


----------



## deerslayer357 (Nov 13, 2009)

there was a Ruger Super Redhawk with a 7.5" barrel in 44 magnum caliber on the swap and sell about 2 days ago.  You might want to look and see if it was sold yet or not,  I think that guy wanted 475.  might be worth looking into it.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Nov 13, 2009)

Here are two:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=439913&highlight=ruger

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=439584&highlight=ruger


----------



## HandgunHTR (Nov 13, 2009)

A brand new G2 Contender in .44 Mag should not be more than $525 plus tax.  

In my opinion, the best bang for your buck in a .44 Mag would be a Ruger Blackhawk or a used TC Conteder.  Both can be had for less than $400 if you keep your eyes open.


----------



## kchilds (Feb 9, 2010)

I got a 4 tc conteder for sale askin $400 or obo. email kchilds74@comcast.net


----------



## hayseed_theology (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks like you can get a used S&W 629 on gunbroker for around $500.  Probably find a better deal in the swap and sell section on the forum though.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Feb 9, 2010)

mlandrum said:


> Looked at G-2 Contender,and a .44 today  at Shooters in Brunswick,everything  $600.00 or above, is this reasonable??



$500
.44

Look it is a .44 under $500 - LOL


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm selling a 6.5" Taurus M44 with a Weaver Classic 2X scope mounted and sighted in for $500.  She has Wolfe springs and a really good shooter.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Feb 10, 2010)

U can get a brand spanking new Ruger Super Blackhawk for just a few coins more than $500.


----------



## headhunter30-06 (Feb 10, 2010)

there was one sold on woodys last week for $375 so you can find one under $500 like you say you can get a new one for nearly that just watch here everyday 500 is way too high for a used one


----------



## Marlin_444 (Feb 17, 2010)

Depends on the loads you will shoot... 

You do not want to shoot Garrett Hammerhead 330 grainers or a Double Tap 320gr Wide Flat Nose Hardcast out of a Super Blackhawk or a S&W (high pressure/lead length). 

Taurus Raging Bull, Ruger Super Redhawk and or Reeder 5 shot, Gallagher customs or a TC can accommodate the length & pressure...  

If you are shooting standard off the shelf a 5.5" to 7.5" barreled gun of any type should do the trick...  

Alot depends on if you are gonna do some paper punchin, home defense or Deer, Pig & or Bear huntin...

You can always find a deal between $300 - $600 for a Taurus, Ruger or S&W (however most S&W owners are very proud of their revolvers  )

Ron


----------



## PapasonD (Feb 22, 2010)

NIB. Ruger Vaquero .44 Mag. I have one I might want to sell. $400 plus $30 for shipping. Bought about 12-13 years ago. Has been sitting in gun safe. It has all original plastic box and outer card board box. Case color. I very new to this forum. Patience please as I learn to navigate. If you are interested let me know.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 25, 2010)

Check pawn shops or guns shops that deal in used guns. I got the previoulsly owned SBH in my avatar for $400 a few months ago.


----------



## dukedog1 (Mar 2, 2010)

I've got one for sale. $400 and it's yours. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=436704&highlight=


----------



## JWarren (Mar 20, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> Check pawn shops or guns shops that deal in used guns. I got the previoulsly owned SBH in my avatar for $400 a few months ago.



The gun in your avatar is a SRH....


----------

